# Lead under coping stones



## Dave10 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi all. I have been asked by a customer to fit lead under the coping stones as a DPC (recommended by their damp surveyor) Is this usual practice as I was planning on fitting a standard plastic DPC (solid wall building) not to sure how well lead will stick to coping stones. In short doesn't sound quite right to me but I am happy to learn! any advice would be most appreciated. cheers


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I have no idea. Most of this forum is based in N. America. I can steer you to some other places that might have a solution to your problem.


----------

